# Can raccoons eat buckling?



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

We are completing our buck pen for Gregory (my husband named him after himself :rofl). He is a Nigerian Dwarf. (The goat not my husband, he is 6'3") Right now he is about 17 pounds at eight weeks. The fence is 6 feet high and 20 foot square. We are pretty sure he can't jump it :lol . And we believe it to be dog proof. But we do have raccoons and possums that climb just fine. Is this a problem? Will a raccoon try to eat a baby goat? His house has an open front.

Here is a pic of my guys.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

You really don't have much to worry about. Raccoons aren't usually carnivorous :lol. They might climb the fence to get any feed left in a pan but the baby should be fine.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Racoons will eat chickens and eggs if they can get to them, but probably won't eat the goat. Unless really hungry....and ready to fight for his dinner. They much prefer cat food to goat babies.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't put anything past raccoons....


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't heard of racoons eating goats before either, but...there is always a first time for everything. Do you have a guard dog? They usually keep those pesky critters away. That's a cute little guy in the pic......looks so charming, love his face markings!


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys. I feel a little better. We don't have a dog. My husband does not care for them. But he loves me, so I let it slide! And he likes my goats!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

We have one family of raccoons that eats kittens and have killed two goat kids in the past three years. A one week old prevention doeling two years ago and then a newborn buckling they managed to get away from the mother and brother last year. They are a rarity though and a kid that old is not going to have any issues. When I posted with my losses no one had heard of it happening either.
We are hoping that the matriarch is one of teh raccoons taht died off this past winter. We haven't lost any kittens yet this year, but it is early yet and the raccoons are just starting to come down (they have kits). Most of the ones I have seen are younger.


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Around here in CA I have heard of Raccoons eating full grown cats!! I would not put it past them or take any chances... JMO. Your babies are cute!! LOL


----------

